# Qld jfish87 went East, Beekeeper went West… both in the Pine



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Qld jfish87 went East, Beekeeper went West&#8230; both in the Pine

I opted to head West up the North Pine when jfish87 headed for the bridges to Redcliffe. Whereas he was not searching for jew, that fish species was actually what I was hunting for.

Jfish got his, but I missed out&#8230; having to settle for more mundane species.

I hit the water at the gravelly boat ramp at Bald Hills right on 0600 hours&#8230; just enough light not to really need lighting, but had a head-lamp attached just in case some twerp in a stinky tried to run over me.

Nothing exciting happened along the way to the Junction (my name for the point where the South Pine meets the North Pine and they become the Pine River&#8230; (I think that's how it goes).

Apparently&#8230; about that point, I made a wrong decision&#8230; ie head upstream to hunt for jew instead of head downstream to hunt for jew. Like mentioned up-page&#8230; jfish got his and I dipped out!

Not knowing about this decision making mistake, I went about my business, paddling like a demon, passing a couple of kayaking fishos to whom I waved, but just received lots of ignore. One was fly-fishing&#8230; I could see that, due to lots of splashes fore and aft of his craft&#8230; perhaps not yet an accomplished fly-fisher??

Back to the hunt&#8230;

Just as I passed under the 16 overhead wires, the reel called out, but my instincts told me it was too even to be a fish&#8230; and to my disappointment, I was correct&#8230; bloody snag! I did all the hard-learned tricks for not losing Koolie lures, and this time they worked! Checked out the hook points, touched them up for good measure, and off again! Going like the clappers!

A few times along the way, I felt what I thought could have been fish hits but if that's what they were, the fish weren't very accurate with their aims!

Switching sides to fish past rocky walls that sometimes produce fish, I made my way almost up to where the Petrie road-bridges can be seen, when the rod gave a couple of twitches&#8230; maybe a touch? Picked it up and gave a couple of jerks to be rewarded with a little bit of line paying out. It took a while, but whatever it was began to play up a bit&#8230; became a bit serious when it neared the yak.

A short time later, the lip-grips slid a 53cm flattie over the side&#8230; then slipped it back after a couple of snaps had been taken.

That was the duck broken for the day, anyway.

On then till the water level was almost zip, and turnaround time had come&#8230; heading back, I'd only gone about 20metres when the rod bucked again&#8230; no line paying out, just a couple of twitches&#8230; so similar to the first one, I called it for another flattie, but this one stretched out its time in the water&#8230; deservedly so&#8230; it measured 61cm.

Couple of snaps, then back in the briny it goes&#8230; cast out and paddle off&#8230; only a couple of paddle strokes and into another one&#8230; similar bite and for a while similar fight&#8230; then it saw the kayak and didn't want to know&#8230; played up something fierce, but my patience won out, and when it finally opened its mouth, in went the lippers and over the side it came&#8230; much bigger than the last one, and that was 61cm&#8230; what will this one go? 68cm! not bad! Couple of piccies and back in you go&#8230; I can't remember having caught one as long as that, but many years ago, I landed a 6 pounder and it was much fatter than this one.

Finally feeling that the paddle had been worth the effort, I cast out again and paddled off&#8230; within about 20metres, the koolie was hit again, but the fish disengaged&#8230; I wound in and checked the hooks&#8230; all OK, so out it went again&#8230; another hit&#8230; this time the hooks held, and after quite a tussle, it identified itself as a nice tailor&#8230; 46cm&#8230; I slipped into the ice-box and threw some salt-water in with it, thinking as I paddled off that perhaps there might be a jewie about, hunting the tailor.

However&#8230; that was the last hit for me this time out&#8230; the rest of the trip was just paddling and pulling weed off the lure when it fouled.

I mightn't have hooked the jew I hunted, but you can't complain about catching three flatties to 68cm and a nice tailor&#8230; really it wasn't a bad day on the water.

The tailor was kept for Billy turner, an old mate who spends his life in a wheel-chair&#8230; he used to be a fantastic fisherman, but his hands no longer can cope with pulling in a fish. He also has donated many years of his life on Sunfish committees, helping recreational fishermen&#8230; was once the Chairman of Sunfish Qld&#8230; and I don't mind taking the odd tailor to him for his dinner.

Jfish87&#8230; you got the jewie, and on the koolie as well&#8230; all mine also fell to the same lure.

The Koolie keeps on racking 'em up!

Keep bending them rods&#8230;

Jimbo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You managing to get out quite a bit lately Beekeeper and getting good rewards. You hunt Jew and get Flathead. I hunt Flathead and get Bream. My advice is therefore to start hunting Bream with the hope of completing the circle.

Tell me, does your mate Billy really prefer Tialor to Flathead?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Adrian... yes, he does. He docks the head and tail off, guts it, then rolls the body in flour and cooks it in a little oil. The flesh stays really moist (probably due to leaving the skin on) and he loves it.

He only found out how to do this by accident... he was too lazy to fillet it one night... now he won't have tailor done any other way.

I also hook jew when I'm fishing for tailor, and tailor when I'm fishing for jew... what do you reckon... we know a lot about fishing???

Jimbo


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Jimbo, I was launching from the Bald Hills Ramp at 11.30 in a blue Hobie Revo and had a quick chat with a fellow yakker...was that by chance you?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep... was me.

see you next time.

Jimbo


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice flatties! Those koolie lures are the goods, flatties n tailor love them! Do they not get snagged as often with the single or double hook on them? And do they still swim fine?


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice to meet you all be it briefly 
I concentrated on the drop off and islands not far from the ramp and got 15 flatties on SP including my new PB of 69cm and a 68cm too.
Look forward to your next report from the local
rod


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

jim, great report as always.

whilst they dont really school up, its amazing how often flatties come thick in one little area often about the size of a couple of house blocks.

dont know if you know mick d who is an old fellow who mainly fishes pumicestone and is one of sunfishes top taggers.

he was telling me he always just slow trolls lures and one day he tagged a flattie , which he released and which immediately took his other lure and so, was recaught within 5 seconds of its release.

his method for the pumicestone is to very slow troll in his dingy and when he gets a strike he immediately kills the motor and quietly lowers the pick and then he prospects all around the area before moving off.

great recipe for the tailor, i dont like flathead but i do like tailor and dart. i have tried a few just beheaded and gutted and coated in french onion soup powder and then baked in a sealed oven bag, keeps em moist.

cheers pete


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good on you beekeeper:

For throwing back the flatties, I'm always too keen on knocking the sides off them, I should throw a few more back than I do!

For ensuring old mate gets a feed of fresh fish every now and then. To be once active and then bound to a wheel-chair wouldn't be much fun, good to see he still manages to sample some fresh fish.

For sharing your trip with us. The water looks like glass in one of those pics.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to see you continue to achieve a result Jim, and might add I am another one who likes a feed of tailor when they are about.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

nice Flatties Beekeeper, shame about not getting the jew. My 67cm one would be a bit small compared to your average wouldn't it?


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice size flatties there Jim!

What was the water clarity like? I went out for a very quick 1 hour session in the pine on Sunday morning but the water was very, very murky and didn't get a touch.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking flattie there beekeeper

Well done & great write up


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bigdyl said:


> Nice flatties! Those koolie lures are the goods, flatties n tailor love them! Do they not get snagged as often with the single or double hook on them? And do they still swim fine?


Hi Bigdyl... I couldn't really say... I damaged one of the trebles the first day I used the lure, and replaced it that night with singles... so every fish after that was caught on singles... I haven't really been able to compare singles to trebles regards snagging, but I hook myself less with the singles, and that's a bonus.

I also reckon that the trebles are way too small and fragile to cope with decent fish... the singles I use are stronger and more capable of handling larger fish... of course, there will be fish that make them appear useless, small and fragile... but in the meantime... ?

I haven't really observed the way they swim with singles... the fish don't seem to mind, tho', eh? and their opinions are what count!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

rocket75 said:


> Nice to meet you all be it briefly
> I concentrated on the drop off and islands not far from the ramp and got 15 flatties on SP including my new PB of 69cm and a 68cm too.
> Look forward to your next report from the local
> rod


Wow! that's a lot of flatties, Rod... and some very nice ones as well... Well done, young feller!

I've never tried SP's around there, couldn't tell you why... I mostly throw the koolie out the back just in case, and scarper off like a bat outa hell... using the outing for fitness, mainly, but the koolie keeps getting snagged in fishy mouths! not complaining, but they're interrupting my training run!

Who said that???

See you on the water some time, Rod

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

jfish87 said:


> nice Flatties Beekeeper, shame about not getting the jew. My 67cm one would be a bit small compared to your average wouldn't it?


jfish... until the authorities changed the legal minimum jew length to 75cm, I had never caught one under that length... after they changed it, I began to pick up loads of undersized jewies, some just a smidgin under, to others between 45cm to just under legal length.

It seems such a shame to have to release large fish like that...

94cm is the largest I've landed... not all that big as jewies go, but anytime they want to attack my lures, believe me... I welcome them.

They fight well and also go well on the plate.

All the best, Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> jim, dont know if you know mick d who is an old fellow who mainly fishes pumicestone and is one of sunfishes top taggers.
> great recipe for the tailor, i dont like flathead but i do like tailor and dart. i have tried a few just beheaded and gutted and coated in french onion soup powder and then baked in a sealed oven bag, keeps em moist.
> cheers pete


I don't think I know him, Pete, but apparently those tagged flatties were quite visible in the shallows, with their tags sticking out of the water... heaps of them.

Baked in french onion soup etc... sounds interesting, eh? My wife cooks a couple of meat dishes using the FOS, and we're quite partial to them.

Cheers, Pete... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Good on you beekeeper:
> 
> For ensuring old mate gets a feed of fresh fish every now and then. To be once active and then bound to a wheel-chair wouldn't be much fun, good to see he still manages to sample some fresh fish. The water looks like glass in one of those pics.


BBy... Bill used the old Hornibrook highway as his personal fishing platform... caught monster bream from it... heaps of tailor, whiting and squid, plus others... one of the most canny fishos I've met, he's been in a wheel-chair long before I knew him, and that's fifteen years at least, now. Then they pulled the highway down... the best fishing platform you could wish for... they need rootin', shootin' and electrocutin' for doing that!

Probably due to the lack of wind, the water did look great, Pete, but clarity wasn't all that flash, to answer as well a question from Ben123.

and to Dodge... I keep trying, Richo... my wife and I also are quite partial to a feed of tailor as well... billy doesn't get them all!

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> and to Dodge... I keep trying, Richo... my wife and I also are quite partial to a feed of tailor as well... billy doesn't get them all!
> 
> Cheers all... Jimbo


They'd taste better if you bled 'em, you silly old fart.

Just cut/break the neck, and hang 'em overboard for 3 minutes (on a rope, not your hand dumbo). Cast out again and keep catchin'. 3 minutes later, no mess in the SIK, onto ice, and 100% improvement in flavour. Easy as.

Uuhoh. I forgot. Get a $ 500 sharkshield off Des before he sells them all.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trev... Dave Bateman (QAFCA and Sunfish) told me a couple of years ago, that the fishing clubs don't bleed them anymore... just place them in an ice/saltwater slurry whole... they found that by not cutting them and opening the flesh to germs(?) they kept better.

Also, I don't want the big fellows in grey suits following too closely.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Trev... Dave Bateman (QAFCA and Sunfish) told me a couple of years ago, that the fishing clubs don't bleed them anymore... just place them in an ice/saltwater slurry whole... they found that by not cutting them and opening the flesh to germs(?) they kept better.
> 
> Also, I don't want the big fellows in grey suits following too closely.
> 
> Cheers, Jimbo


No sharks at Scarby Jimbo, I caught them all. :lol:

Well, almost all 

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trev... the Barker brothers who used to catch huge tiger and grey-nurse sharks, give them to the Ambulance (QATB) who put a tent around them and charged admisson... they have been gone for fifty years, now... what makes you think that humungus tigers and nursies don't still roam where we fish?

They used to set their very large baits under 44gallon drums just north of Cod Rock, check the drum through binoculars occasionally, and when the drum disappeared, they knew a biggie had taken the bait.

Later when the drum re-appeared, they would go out and haul the monster in, set up the tent and all the locals would view the catch, with all the obligatory "oohs and ahs" forthcoming.

You tell Chris Howell that there's no big tigers still roaming around our snapper spots... he'd take a lot of convincing.

Even the littlies have had 50 years of growing to do since the Barker boys left town. Even if a metre long tiger grew only 10cm a year, in that time it could have grown to be a 5 metre bother to our yakking fraternity.

And... that's only one! perhaps there might have been more than just one???

You're OK, tho' Trev... due to your friendly surgeon who stabbed you in the back, you're out of action for a few months, but the rest of us... we'll keep an eye out for the big stripies, and keep you informed.

Cheers, ol' mate... Jimbo


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey mate, can you let me know your trolling technique with the koolies? Is it a fairly slow paddle? What depth of water?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Gary... I cast the lure, if in shallows, close the bail-arm... if deeper, leave the bail-arm open for about 8 paddle strokes, in deeper water, leave it open up to 16/20 paddle strokes, then close the bail-arm.

Contrary to most, I paddle as fast as I can... others paddle slowly and still catch fish.

At times, I also vary the troll speed, and also give a couple of jerks on the line. Sometimes the latter makes all the difference.

Sup to you!

Good luck, Jimbo


----------

